# Hip pain- (repetitive)riding injuries?



## Achinghips (15 August 2010)

Anyone got any experience of hip pain (outside) that isn't arthritis, associated with riding? If so, was it diagnosed? I've been bothered for a while now, had x-rays, ultrasound, physio - but it's still not been diagnosed. Brings a feeling of nausea and worse after sitting still for a while - both hips.
Driving me mad and affecting my sleep badly.

Any experiences please?


----------



## quirky (15 August 2010)

My friend had on going and very painful hips. Was eventually diagnosed with bursitis and had injections into joint and eventually an op.

I don't know what her pain was like but it laid her up so she was off work at times with it.


----------



## Supertrooper (15 August 2010)

I had bursitis in my right hip after being run over by a horse! It did affect my riding and was very painful when going up stairs and also sleeping on it. I had a steroid injection into it but that didn't help so I then had physio which also unfortunately didn't help either so in the end I went to a private physio and had ultrasound which made a big difference. I also go swimming alot to keep it as strong as possible.

Hope this helps, I know how uncomfortable it can be!


----------



## Sparkles (15 August 2010)

Mine did when I was coming back to 'full' riding the other year [5+ horses everyday], it would absolutely kane and ache like mad alongside the lower part of my back - especially when I started fittening the hunters properly/cubbing/and the start of proper hunting days. However, the more I rode, the better it got, so do think it was just a strength issue from having a little while off from 'serious' riding [one or two rides each day].

Hasn't been affecting me now, after about 3-4 weeks of hunting last november it stopped.


----------



## iconique (15 August 2010)

I've got hip pain and although been checked out they think its possibly pelvis related but can't tell, i've given up, although was given some helpful exercises, which I do when I remember and always when I get on (otherwise I end up crunched in a ball sat on the horse (not effective when trying to get on a fidget!), 


The exercise is really simple and I can't work out why it helps but here goes.
Stand next to something like a fence rail or stable door with your left hand on the door and you facing the right with your left side on the door side (not very good at this)
Staying as straight and upright as possible lift up your leg so that your knee is in front of you making a right angle, then keeping your thigh horizontal slowly move the leg round to the right in an arc motion so that your leg is facing as far to the right as possible, hold for a second or two, then in a controlled way kick your leg out towards the back.   Still with me??
  Repeat a couple of times then change sides.

Apparently it helps the pelvis and hip?


----------



## Bert&Maud (15 August 2010)

What an interesting post! I've been suffering on and off with pain in my hips and lower back for ages. Some days it's not too bad, and others I really struggle. My right hip is particularly bad, so it wakes me up at night because I sleep on my right side. Last time I saw the chiropractor she suggested that it might be bursitis, but I didn't pay much attention - I've kind of thought that it was just general side effects of getting older (52).
I've finally made an appointment with the doctor on Friday so will make sure I get it fully checked out - I currently have BUPA which will finish in November when my Husband changes jobs so thought I'd try to get it sorted while I still have private cover. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## yellowdun (15 August 2010)

Suffered with it for years. It's worse if I ride a wide horse. Had steroid injections and other injection treatment. Had 2 years away from riding with lots of exercise/gym work to help. Sadly after returning to riding it is on the blink again! I live on painkillers but physio to shunt the SI joint back in place does help Lots of stretching, heat etc might help you. I've found the design of saddle used can play a part in the degree of pain as well.


----------



## fburton (15 August 2010)

Pain in the hip or leg sometimes has its origin in the lower back - a "pinched nerve" or spinal damage can cause pain to be felt anywhere down the leg (or legs) - so-called "referred pain". It's probably best to get a qualified physio to look at it. That's what I had (and still have on and off).


----------



## Achinghips (15 August 2010)

Wow - I'm no alone, thanks everyone.  The doc has suggested bursitis, initially he thought it was referred pain from back, exrays have confirmed not arthritis or bone cancer. So, he said we should try the steroid injection next (amost as a nerve block type of thing to see if that's what the trouble is).  It's such a pukey kind of pain.
What's the recovery time after the steroid injections? I had the same for my tennis elbow and couldn't move it for 3 days. If I have the injections in the hip, will I be able to pooh pick, change rugs, walk up field etc or will I be flat on back for a few days?

Thanks so much everyone xx

Will defo try that exercise btw !!!


----------

